# A few of my all time favorite fosters



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I've been rescuing for years and was cleaning out some of my billion pictures and went through some of my old foster photos and wanted to share. This is a handful of my favorites. Some of these guys are breeds that are near and dear to your hearts and all have been placed in loving homes. 

This is little Nadia, one of 4 Cocker mix pups. Their owner chopped their tails off at home to make them look like purebred Cockers. When they almost died from infection they no longer wanted them. All 4 are in great homes and send me pictures all the time.









This is Princess, a purebred Japanese Chin that was dumped in animal control days before delivering a litter of 4 mix breed pups. I guess her owner thought they wouldn't make any $$ so they got rid of the problem. She went to a rescue friend of mine and I occasionally board her now adult pups.









This little cutie was from a litter of 4 also. Her mom was a purebred Pug that got pregnant by a random dog and her babies were born in animal control. Baby Gigi is the only pup that looked like a Pug. 









And this is Miss Divine. She was dumped in AC after getting pregnant by their Lab. We did a spay/abort and she was very sick afterward. She ended up with a horrible infection but ultimately recovered and was adopted by a great couple that already had an IG.









This guy came to my house for about a week and was then moved to another foster home. He was so frail when he first arrived he could barely get to his feet. He made an incredible recovery. I couldn't find his "after" photos but he became a gorgeous boy and lives with a small child and a couple of other dogs.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And more....

This is Tiny, a toy Poodle that was so matted when he was brought to me you couldn't come close to feeling his skin.









And after a trip to the groomer.... Ta-Da! A tiny 3 lb Poodle emerged! He was adopted by my best friend so I get to see him all the time.









This little Tibetan Spaniel was owner surrendered to AC and was one of the most perfect little dogs ever. I can't imagine wanting to get rid of him. He was adopted by a sweet family that had a little female Tibetan and they send me pictures all the time too. 









This adorable Rottie pup was abandoned when his owners moved away and left him in their backyard. He was adopted by a wonderful family and grew up to be HUGE. Last email I got about him he was around 140 lbs and thinks he's a lap dog.









One of a litter of 3 GSD pups that I bottle fed. The mom was shot after trying to attack someone. I never got the details of what happened exactly but the pups all grew up and did well. I've gotten to see this one as an adult and he was gorgeous.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And a few more still.....

This guy was at my house for only about a week. He was SO much fun and yes, he came out of AC. Already fully vetted too. That's a rarity....There've been 2 more in there since I pulled him too believe it or not. He has a great home that has previous experience with the breed. Cute, cute, cute!









Border Collie cuteness! This little one was also from AC. How could anyone dump this??!









OMG, I loved this little dog. She was taken from her owners for obvious reasons and was with me for close to a year before she got adopted. I get updates on her from time to time and she's doing great. This was her AC photo.









And after 4 months at my house. What a difference a little care makes huh?









This was one of a 3 Catahoula mix pups that broke with parvo at my house. One died but this one and her brother went on to have great homes. This sweet girl lives with a vet tech that I've known for years.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And yes, still more....

This little girl is Fiona. I pulled her out of AC and she was near death. She had pneumonia and was on strong antibiotics and breathing treatments for what seemed like forever. She had deformed back legs so she looked a little like a frog. She was also TINY for a Bulldog as you can see. She's sitting in a kitty condo. She was an adult when I pulled her and weighed 21 lbs. I absolutely LOVED this dog!









These little guys were bottle babies after their dog aggressive mom started killing them off. The owner surrendered them along with another puppy from one of his other pregnant dogs. (Nice huh?) A friend took the mom and I fed the babies. They were all so precious!

View attachment 4415


This is Pepper. She came out of AC with the most horrible skin infection I'd ever seen. Her skin would nearly peel off in your hands when you touched her. While I was trying to get her better I discovered she was pregnant. She literally showed no signs of pregnancy and had needless to say been to the vet several times and they didn't even realize it. She delivered 2 babies a couple of weeks after being at my house and they were perfect little Shih Tzu pups. It took Pepper months for her skin to heal but she ended up being a beautiful little dog and getting the best home. She's an old lady now but is still being treated like a princess!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You're an absolute angel for all the foster work you've done!!! All those dogs are so lucky to have had such a wonderful foster mama!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna, you are amazing. The before and after pictures show just how horrible people can be, and what a little love and care will do for a dog.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You are AWESOME for doing so much rescue. The difference in the pit bull is AMAZING!!!!!!

And thank you!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

This is truly touching, what you do. I have so many things I could say about each and every one of those pictures. How can people let their dog get so emaciated to that point? How can people abandon their pregnant dog when it was a result of their lack of responsibility?

And yet you look beyond that ugliness and choose to make a difference...thanks for posting this!


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

This is so damn depressing BUT so full of hope and love. 

Thank you Donna.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Your post proves to me again why I will always adopt. Thank you so much Donna, you do my heart good.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

What a great job you do!!
That Catahoula pup is PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

YOU RULE, Donna Little!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

Donna...i love u! :grouphug:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> This is truly touching, what you do. I have so many things I could say about each and every one of those pictures. How can people let their dog get so emaciated to that point? How can people abandon their pregnant dog when it was a result of their lack of responsibility?
> 
> And yet you look beyond that ugliness and choose to make a difference...thanks for posting this!


I do tend to love myself a little broken and/or ugly dog... 
The skeletal Pitbull was in animal control for a stray hold of 3 days and I posted his picture out and a rescue north of me chose to take him. He was COVERED in scars and wounds but was in the cage with another dog so I could only assume he'd been a bait dog since he wasn't aggressive with the dog at all. He literally had to be put in the cage and handed food because he couldn't get to his feet. So sad that anyone would treat a dog this way. He was with me for about a week and was already much stronger when he went to his other foster. 
And I agree, I can't imagine letting any of my dogs get pregnant and then dumping them when they needed me the most. I've fostered a few hundred animals, a handful were cats and rabbits, but these guys were super special to me.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Here's a little video of Fiona walking and you can see how bad her legs were. She was also still having a difficult time breathing because she was getting over pneumonia. And another picture of her cuteness. Totally presh!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

There are alot of people like me who dabble in rescue but not alot of people like Donna who save literally hundreds of dogs.

We need more Donnas in this world - if we all rescued 20 dogs a year we could lighten the load of the real angels like Donna.

Snorkels' foster mom is Donna's soul sister - she normally has 8-12 dogs at any one time, and alot of them are not easy - spinal paralysis, Addison's, Cushings, blindness. Amazingly, she finds good homes for them. She pulls alot of them from certain death at our kill shelter. AND she has a full time job, and goes to all the adoption events, and dachshund events, and spends a ton of time taking dogs to the vet, walking, etc. 


Donna, you are in a special class breathing high air.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> There are alot of people like me who dabble in rescue but not alot of people like Donna who save literally hundreds of dogs.
> 
> We need more Donnas in this world - if we all rescued 20 dogs a year we could lighten the load of the real angels like Donna.
> 
> ...


Awww, thank you so much for the kind words. I know soooo many people that do WAY more than me and that's how I feel when I see what they do day in and day out. My problem tends to be I want to KEEP all the little broken ones. If I were to say, win the lottery I would have a lot more land with the most fabulous place for broken dogs to live out the rest of their lives. Well, with the help of a few dog nannies of course....:becky:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna you truly are amazing.
Your heart is in the right place.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Youre an angel! thank you for everything you do, hopefully someday I will have the space and finances to share my home with these precious animals. I'm amazed at all these gorgeous purebred dogs being dumped, people really need to consider adoption, especially if they think shelters are only for mutts.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Donna. Sometimes it is overwhelming to see what people do to animals. I have read countless stories, seen hundreds of photos of poorly treated, abused, neglected, tortured, abandoned dogs left to suffer and die.

Sometimes it makes me truly hate people. Sometimes I think I want to close myself off because it is too much and I start looking at people, general people, anywhere, wondering if they have ever done such a horrible thing. It affects me, greatly.

And then I see threads like yours and it reminds me that there are also unbelievable people in this world who make such a difference to those dogs and to humans. 

What you do is the epitome of caring, nurturing, loving and you are an example to be held up for many others to see. You ARE a wonderful, beautiful human being. You bring a bit of light in to an otherwise darkening world when it comes to animals. 

I thank you but I know, most importantly, every single one of those dogs you fostered also thanks you. Without people like you, willing to foster, willing to give a piece of your heart to every single dog who comes in to your home and then leaves for their forever home, we would never know how magical this world can be.

You are tops in my book.


----------

